

Meet Hiroyuki Nishimura, the Bad Boy of the Japanese Internet - edw519
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-06/mf_hiroyuki

======
iamwil
This was a pretty interesting article. Overseas, they often imitate sites that
worked well in the US. 2ch is the only site I know of that is imitated in the
US.

2ch is pretty wild. There's a true story of a nerdy guy falling in love with a
woman he rescued from a groper on the train. He proceeds to ask 2chers for
help on what to wear, what to say on the dates, and what her actions mean. The
2chers end up staying up way past their bed time for juicy date updates until
he finally gets the girl. Eventually, the story and thread was made into a
book, and subsequently, a movie. It goes under the name "Densha-Otoko", which
roughly translates to "Train Guy"

Half the weird stuff you see on youtube with a white cat comes from 2ch.
There's that weird "hardest mario game" that you see on digg with a white
cat...that came from 2ch.

It's rather impressive that he can smell the air for cultural itches to
scratch. Often times, when you're mired in it yourself, it's harder to see the
forest through the trees.

------
albertcardona
Am I blind, or where is the link to the website created by Nishimura?

~~~
partner55083777
<http://www.nicovideo.jp/>

